# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  cấp cứu nguồn plasma ko phun lửa.

## Luyến

Hi các bác em có cái nguồn cắt jasic 60a 380v,  hàng em đang vội mà cái nguồn plasma lăn đùng ra không chịu phun lửa. Nguồn này vẫn còn bảo hành nhưng nếu em gửi đi bảo hành thì lâu quá không chờ được ah. em mạo hiểm phát tháo ra nhờ các bác trên này sửa giúp ạ. 
Tình trạng hiện tại khi em bật nguồn đèn nguồn vẫn sáng. Em bấm công tắc thấy role đóng khí thổi ra nhưng không thấy phun lửa ạ. Bác nào có kinh nghiệm sửa nguồn này mách em với ạ. Em phải bắt đầu đo đạc từ đâu ạ.

----------


## CKD

Pilot arc có ko bác? Nếu không có pilot arc thì không ra lửa được đâu.
Vào torch có 2 dây, 1 dây (-), 1 dây HV cho pilot arc, kiểm tra xem có đứt ko?
Có đóng van khí thì dây contact ko vấn đề.

----------

Gamo, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

> Pilot arc có ko bác? Nếu không có pilot arc thì không ra lửa được đâu.
> Vào torch có 2 dây, 1 dây (-), 1 dây HV cho pilot arc, kiểm tra xem có đứt ko?
> Có đóng van khí thì dây contact ko vấn đề.


Của em có pilot arc bác ạ. Lúc mua là ko có cắt cái gì em cũng phải kẹp mát vào. Sau này em mua tay khác em chế nó thẳng với mỏ cắt rồi. Em kiểm tra dây bên ngoài rồi bác ạ. Em bấm công tắc tay van khí vẫn đóng khí vẫn ra mà không thấy đánh lửa.. :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Không đánh lửa thì chắc tèo cái pilot arc rồi. Nếu thiếu cái này thì nó không tự mồi được. Nếu biết đo thì bác đo giữa kẹp mass và cái điện cực. Nếu bấm công tắc nó có khoảng 250V DC thì phần công suất không hỏng.
Lưu ý là nếu có pilot arc là nó nổ cái VOM ngay đó nhé. Pilot arc có điện áp >10kV.

----------

Gamo, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Lão CKD này đúng là thuỷ quân lục chiến. Cái quái giề lão cũng biêt  :Smile:  hôm nào em vào sì ghềnh phải mời lão chầu bia đen mới được  :Smile:

----------

Luyến, Mr.L

----------


## Luyến

Hi các bác máy cắt của em phun ra lửa rồi ạ. Em chưa rõ nguyên nhân ạ chiều qua em làm vệ sinh thổi bụi cho nó xong bỏ đó sang nay bật lại nó lại chạy bình thường ạ. Hài thật  :Confused:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

> Lão CKD này đúng là thuỷ quân lục chiến. Cái quái giề lão cũng biêt  hôm nào em vào sì ghềnh phải mời lão chầu bia đen mới được


Vụ đo đạt này em hy sinh cái VOM xịn roài, bài học này trả giá đắt khó mà quên. Trước đó em MOD cái VOM để đo được HV, lọc luôn HF bằng LC roài mà không thoát.
Nhưng giờ thì em đo vô tư roài, kiểu gì cũng không nổ được  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, bữa nào phải mời bạn CKD đẹp chai 1 chầu để dụ dỗ hắn cách mod mới được.

Em đang ham hố 1 con CNC cắt sắt cho ông chú vì hiện nay ổng toàn phải cho nhân viên cắt tay bằng gió đá & plasma. Vậy thì nếu làm CNC để cắt sắt thì pp nào ngon? (ưu nhược điểm thế nào)
1. Plasma
2. Gió đá
3. Cắt dây EDM
4. Cắt dây kim cương
5. Laser
Hôm trước đi hội chợ, bọn nó bán con laser cắt kim loại, demo cắt sắt 6ly, giá 70tr => có nên múc ko?

----------


## CKD

Phải xác định rỏ nhu cầu thì mới có giải pháp.
Laser mà cắt kim loại được 6mm mà chỉ có 70tr là quá rẻ, rẻ như cho. Giá trị cái nguồn thôi đã lớn hơn thế (dù là hàng của chị na)

----------


## kametoco

sao laser cắt đc sắt 6mm mà có 70tr ah, e cũng đang đặt đồ ráp con plasma cắt sắt cho lợi công

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi ké chút ạ. Cái nguồn khắc laser kim loại nó có đắt lắm không ạ ? 

Chỗ em hay phải đi khắc mấy cái mác cho máy, chả cái nào giống cái nào nên không in trước được ạ. Kích thước khoảng 100x100. in trên tấm inox mà mỗi lần in phải chạy về hà lội in, mất toi một buổi, vừa ngại lại vừa hay quên he he  :Smile: 

Em đi in thấy có cái đầu laser nó chiếu cái tia ngoáy ngoáy, bi chừ mình làm kiểu máy router mini có được không ạ ?

----------


## Gamo

Cái con laser cắt kim loại giá 70tr là hồi hội chợ  Metaflex tại quận 7, có công ty Thái mang sang triển lãm, cuối buổi nó treo biển bán luôn mà ko mua. Giờ nghe các bác nói thì cũng hơi tiếc thật  :Cool:

----------


## ahdvip

> Cái con laser cắt kim loại giá 70tr là hồi hội chợ  Metaflex tại quận 7, có công ty Thái mang sang triển lãm, cuối buổi nó treo biển bán luôn mà ko mua. Giờ nghe các bác nói thì cũng hơi tiếc thật


Cắt kim loại nó khác với khắc đó anh. Có thể dùng laser co2 công suất lớn để cắt, còn khắc thì phải dùng laser jag hoặc fiber thì mới được. 70tr thì khả năng chưa đủ tiền mua cái nguồn laser của Trung Quốc.
em có quen thằng Trung quốc nó bán nguồn laser, ai cần em hỏi cho

----------


## ahdvip

> Cho em hỏi ké chút ạ. Cái nguồn khắc laser kim loại nó có đắt lắm không ạ ? 
> 
> Chỗ em hay phải đi khắc mấy cái mác cho máy, chả cái nào giống cái nào nên không in trước được ạ. Kích thước khoảng 100x100. in trên tấm inox mà mỗi lần in phải chạy về hà lội in, mất toi một buổi, vừa ngại lại vừa hay quên he he 
> 
> Em đi in thấy có cái đầu laser nó chiếu cái tia ngoáy ngoáy, bi chừ mình làm kiểu máy router mini có được không ạ ?


Mua 1 con máy khắc của TQ giá khoảng 150tr đó anh, còn đồ xịn như bên Nam Sơn bán thì chắc khoảng gần 20k$. 
Anh bỏ tiền làm khung cnc thì thôi thêm tí mua cái đầu khắc + board bên Tq bán cũng ko mắc lăm.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

> Cắt kim loại nó khác với khắc đó anh. Có thể dùng laser co2 công suất lớn để cắt, còn khắc thì phải dùng laser jag hoặc fiber thì mới được. 70tr thì khả năng chưa đủ tiền mua cái nguồn laser của Trung Quốc.
> em có quen thằng Trung quốc nó bán nguồn laser, ai cần em hỏi cho


Hehe, tau biết sự khác nhau giữa cắt và khắc chứ. Hôm đó bọn nó có 1 tấm kim loại, cắt thành lỗ hình con voi để demo mà. Tính ra như vậy hồi đo ko mua cũng ngu thiệt.

Mà cũng có thể là đọc nhầm 700tr thành 70tr

----------


## ahdvip

> Hehe, tau biết sự khác nhau giữa cắt và khắc chứ. Hôm đó bọn nó có 1 tấm kim loại, cắt thành lỗ hình con voi để demo mà. Tính ra như vậy hồi đo ko mua cũng ngu thiệt.
> 
> Mà cũng có thể là đọc nhầm 700tr thành 70tr


nếu 70tr thì anh em quảng cáo mua về cắt inox hết rồi, khả năng lộn khá cao đó anh ơi  :Big Grin: . Mà anh Tuấn ảnh cần khắc mà anh chỉ ảnh mua cắt làm chi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

